# "Leaves" original acoustic music and Rocky Mountain magnificence



## Paul Roberts (Oct 10, 2020)

"Leaves"
Jessica Peterson: flute, musical adaptation, and videography.
Paul Roberts: cello banjo, banjo lute, and musical composition.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

As you have done so well in pairing the composition with video, I would like to say I think the music is perfect in the background accompanying something else, but I could see some New Age audiences paying to see this sort of music live. You could also look into vending your music to Yoga instructors.


----------



## Paul Roberts (Oct 10, 2020)

Captainnumber36 Thank you very much for your kind words, insightful suggestions, and encouragement. Much appreciated.


----------



## Wagner#1Fan (6 mo ago)

Captainnumber36 said:


> As you have done so well in pairing the composition with video, I would like to say I think the music is perfect in the background accompanying something else, but I could see some New Age audiences paying to see this sort of music live. You could also look into vending your music to Yoga instructors.


I one hundred percent agree


----------



## Fraildrummer (6 mo ago)

I thought the music was very nice and beautiful. Good job.


----------

